# 2012 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass (Official) Thread



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

*

**2012 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass Rules***

​*1*. The puts and takes from the Cuban Cigar pass will be a maximum of five cigars, with a minimum of one put and one take from the pass. If you can only take one or two cigars from the pass, that is fine. There are no requirements you must take five cigars and put five back in the pass. The list of cigars you may chose from as the puts and takes can be found on the official *Masters Cuban Cigar Pass List *(click link for access).

*2.* Most passes require a one for one trade; however I will accept a two for one trade with the exception the two cigars cannot be the same. In other words, you cannot trade two RASS for a Siglo VI. Also, if there is already one cigar in the pass, another of the same cannot be added. UNLESS, there is significant age difference between the two. Example: 2010 Siglo V and 2006 Siglo V (would be ok)

*3.* Value vs. Age vs. Rarity. To determine the value of a Cuban cigar for the pass, we will be using the *Cuban Comparison Shopper* (click link for access). How do I determine the value of my cigar? You will simply take the average of the highest price and lowest price per box and then divide this number by the number of cigars in the box. See example below.

Belicoso Finos

Highest Price Box: $226.95

Lowest Price Box: $195.00

$226.05 + $195.00 = $421.05 / 2 = $210.53 (box) / 25 (cigars) = *$8.42

*As for the age and rarity factor, this will be handled on a case by case basis in the pass. I have selected a few veterans to assist me when it comes to the age and rarity of cigars to help me determine what is a fair value of the cigar. Obviously a 2004 Cohiba Siglo VI is worth more than a 2011 Cohiba Siglo VI.

I understand we have our fair share of new people to Cuban cigars in this pass; this is to be a learning experience for everyone. I will try and be as lenient as possible when it comes to the value of the cigars to give those a chance to try something they would like.

*4.* Puts and takes for the Cuban cigar pass will be approved by me with the consideration of advice from the selected veteran members if needed. Please post your puts and takes for approval in the pass thread for me to review.

*5.* Before sending the pass out to the next person on the list, you need to PM Starbuck and the next recipient as well a post in the pass thread to ensure he is ready to receive the pass. DO NOT send the pass until we have received confirmation from the next recipient in the pass (If you need an address, please PM Starbuck as I have a master list of all addresses).

*6.* Shipping methods for the pass can be UPS, FedEx, or USPS Priority Mail. However if you use USPS, please obtain a delivery confirmation number to track and monitor the package. Once you have obtained tracking information, please post in the pass thread for everyone to view.

*7.* Prior to receiving the pass, please have an idea of your puts and takes for the pass to ensure a quick turnaround. If you have an idea of what you would like to take and put into the pass, as well as knowing the value of your cigars, this will help speed the pass along and ensure it does not stall. Everyone will be excited to receive the pass, so have the courtesy to be ready and pass onto the next member on the list.

*8.* I know we are all busy and things come up, however if you are not going to be available for the pass, or there could be an issue when your turn is coming up, please alert me as well as everyone is the pass so we can make the proper changes to re-route the pass. The last thing we want to do is have someone go on vacation and the pass sit on the porch for a week.

*9.* When receiving the pass, please be sure to check the RH levels inside the herf a dor. I will be including extra humidpaks for the pass in a zip lock bag. If you feel the RH level is low, please add water to the humidpak baggie and stick it into the herf a dor. I've tried to minimize any damage to the cigars by putting them into the herf a dor. When handling the cigars outside of the herf a dor, please do so with care.

*10.* Please remember to leave trader feedback for the person who sent you the pass.

Last but not least and the most important rule, there WILL NOT be any drama or negative comments in this pass. So please, do not lash out or make rude comments to another member in the pass about anything such as puts and takes, values of cigars, and etc. If you feel there is an issue, please PM Starbuck directly, do not post in the pass thread, and I will handle it accordingly. If I feel anyone is causing an issue or problems for other members in the pass, I will remove you from the pass and alert the admins and mods of this forum.

Finally&#8230;.let's all have some fun in this pass. I wish nothing more than this pass to start and end with success. We all know prying eyes will be watching us, so let's act like adults and distinguished gentlemen and show them a Cuban Cigar pass can be conducted in the Habano forum.

Any questions, comments, concerns, please contact Starbuck directly.

*BE ABSOLUTELY SURE OF THE PROVENANCE OF YOUR CIGARS BEFORE YOU SIGN ON FOR THIS PASS. VERY FEW THINGS WOULD RUIN IT QUICKER THAN FAKES BEING PUT INTO IT! IF YOU ARE NOT SURE, OR HAVE QUESTIONS, PLEASE PM STARBUCK DIRECTLY!

*






​
*Quick Links:

**Cuban Comparison Shopper *(to be used to calculate cigar prices)
*Cuban Cigar List *(official cigar list for puts and takes in the pass)

*Launch date Monday, March 26th, 2012*
​


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Subbed.
also David the master list seems empty unlessiread it wrong and its not done yet.

Thanks again!


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

:whoo:


That is all


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Now that is out of my system. Down to business. Jim (JGD) it looks like I will be passing to you. Seems like a face to face might be quicker and cheaper (at least on my end) since I am just outside of Annapolis and you are in Baltimore. I'm sure we can fine some time for me to drive this thing up to you.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

A lot of guys from last year i am shocked none of the newer guys got in on this have fun gents!


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A lot of guys from last year i am shocked none of the newer guys got in on this have fun gents!


:wave: New guy here.

I'll admit I was and still am a little apprehensive about the whole thing. I had to think if my stash was up to par to play but I love diversifying without buying a whole box. I lover fivers and its hard with CC and I'm not paying the crazy prices vendors charge for samplers.


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

That's what ended up doing last year. He just tossed it out on I-95 and I just scooped it up. Wait...that's not how that went.


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

> Jim (JGD) it looks like I will be passing to you. Seems like a face to face might be quicker and cheaper (at least on my end) since I am just outside of Annapolis and you are in Baltimore. I'm sure we can fine some time for me to drive this thing up to you


That's what ended up doing last year. He just tossed it out on I-95 and I just scooped it up. Wait...that's not how that went.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Can't wait. This is gonna be a blast. I wanted to mention one thing about rule 6.



> 6. Shipping methods for the pass can be UPS, FedEx, or USPS Priority Mail. However if you use USPS, please obtain a delivery confirmation number to track and monitor the package. Once you have obtained tracking information, please post in the pass thread for everyone to view.


If the recipient address is a PO Box then standard UPS or Fed Ex won't work. Just thought I'd toss that out there to avoid any possible issues.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Did this launch already? I'm not seeing the Cigar list as well!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Jeff (harley33) the pass is on the way to you my friend. I'll update the spreadsheet tomorrow with the sticks for the pass. Below are the sticks we will be using to start out this years Masters Cuban Cigar Pass.

Uh oh! Two unbanded sticks in the herf a dor? Hmmm what could they be?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have fun fella's! Just posting to watch the fun!!!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Can't believe I missed out on this.......


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

That selection looks great! Can't wait to see how his progresses...


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Damn, wish I was first on the list.


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> Damn, wish I was first on the list.


I was going to say well I'm smack in the middle so who knows what it will look like when I get it. Then I saw you were last.....


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Starters look wonderful D. Very nice! This is going to a blast.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

This might be spoiling the fun, but it has been a day so I'm guessing on the unbanded cigars.
I'm guessing the shag foot double robusto is a Hamlet since I remember when he was in Toronto. I'm guessing the other unbanded cigar is a RyJ Ex #4 cab from 99.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

When I am done with it, you guys will be fighting over the Quintero's and the Fonseca's...


:car:


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

I am looking forward to this, it's gonna be fun!! Can't wait to see whats in there when it gets to me.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

astripp said:


> This might be spoiling the fun, but it has been a day so I'm guessing on the unbanded cigars.
> I'm guessing the shag foot double robusto is a Hamlet since I remember when he was in Toronto. I'm guessing the other unbanded cigar is a RyJ Ex #4 cab from 99.


Great job Andrew and you went 1 out 2. You were close on the custom roll. It's not a Hamlet, it's actually a Carlos Fernandez Sublime custom roll. Probably one of my favorite customs to be honest.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, Noob question.............................. Am I supposed to be able to see the vitola and vintage in the spreadsheet? If so, I don't...... :baby:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks Great Dave, but the starters are not listed on the spread sheet.

Could you post a list in the thread?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Good god guys, my bad. I had updated the spreadsheet with the full list of cigars and their prices. For whatever reason I didn't either save it or something happened. I will get this done tonight so the full and complete name of the cigars is on the list as well as their prices. My bad guys apologies guys.

Jeff responded to your PM now that Puff is back up and running.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Looks Great Dave, but the starters are not listed on the spread sheet.
> 
> Could you post a list in the thread?


The list of cigars are in the spreadsheet. I posted a link to the spreadsheet in the first post. Let me know if you are unable to access it for any reason. Thank you.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

***Guys...just a little FYI and refresher from last years pass. There were some confusion as to how to read the spreadsheet and determine what each box and row meant. Below is some info I copied/pasted from last year to help the guys a little***










Gents,

It seems there has been some confusion that last few weeks when reading the spreadsheet with the list of cigars in the pass. I've posted a screenshot above to try and break it down for everyone to understand.

*BOX #1 (Black Box)* - Anytime a cigar is crossed out in red font, this means the cigar is no longer available in the pass. I've marked it out to help make it easier to show what cigars are in the pass and no longer in the pass. So if you see a cigar like the one in BOX #1, this means the cigar is no longer in play and has been removed by another member of the pass.

*BOX #2 (Red Box)* - The cigars in the "Cigar Put" column are cigars that have been put into the pass in exchange for the cigar in the "Cigar Take" column. So for example, if we look at Box #1 and Box #2, this means that CeeGar put the 2001 SCDLH El Principe into the pass. JGD decided he wanted to take this cigar, therefore he put in a 2000 Punch RS No.12 in exchange for the 2001 SCDLH El Principe. The SCLDH El Principe was then marked off in red since it's no longer available. Now if you look back to the left in the "Cigar Take" column, you will see that I've added JGD's 2000 Punch RS No.12 to the list of cigars and is marked in black font. This cigar is still available in the pass.

*BOX #3 (Yellow Box)* - This is the main column of cigars for the pass, the most important column. All of the cigars in this column are the cigars in the pass, or WERE in the pass. Again, if it's marked out in red font, the cigar has been taken out of the pass. If the cigar is in black font, the cigar is still available. This column is the column you want to look at when trying to determine what cigars you'd like from the pass.

*BOX #4 (Blue Box)* - This is the "Cigar Put" column which is the column that shows what cigar was PUT into the pass to take the cigar that is in the CIGAR TAKE column. This is just a reference to show who took what cigar in the pass and what they put into the pass to obtain the cigar they wanted. Do not use the "Cigar Put" column as a reference to determine what is and is not in the pass.

*BOX #6 (Purple Box, which should say BOX #5)* - Any cigar in this font, black font, and in this column, the "Cigar Take" column is still available in the pass. If you are looking through the list and see a cigar like this, you are more than welcome to take it from the pass.

*NOTE: When sending me a PM with your proposed puts and takes, please make sure you always include the years for the cigars you want to put into the pass. Also, be sure to include the average price of the cigar based on the directions in the first post of this thread. A good format to use is like the one below.

Year, Cigar Brand and Name, Average Price, (take or put)

Example:
2008 Cohiba siglo VI $0.00 (take)
2007 Por Larranage Robusto Asia RE $0.00 (put)
*
I hope this helps the rest of the guys going forward. I tried to make the spreadsheet as simple as I could, but also have enough information for me to be able to track what cigars are still in the pass, what cigars were in the pass, and what cigars were put into the pass to obtain the cigar a member wanted. Always, if anyone has any questions, please PM anytime!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

OK, looks like everything is in working order! WTG David!!

Let's get this pass underway....:ss 

BTW David, could you expound a bit on how this is relative to to the Masters Championship next week???


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Jeff's (harely33) puts and takes have been approved for the pass. Thank you Jeff and well done considering this was your first pass. It was an honor to have you and pop your Cuban pass cherry.

*Carlos Fernandez Sublime (Take) / Carlos Fernandez Torp (Put)
2010 Bolivar Gold Medal (Take) / 2009 Montecristo #2 (Put)
2001 Hoyo de Monty Churchill (Take) / 2004 Romeo y Julieta EL (Put)

Hitchhiker: N/A*

*Thad* - Jeff will be sending the pass to you next. Once he ships today or tomorrow, he will post the DC# for you. Please think over your puts and takes for the pass. Thank you.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> OK, looks like everything is in working order! WTG David!!
> 
> Let's get this pass underway....:ss
> 
> BTW David, could you expound a bit on how this is relative to to the Masters Championship next week???


Sure John. There will be a contest this week for the pass since it's Masters week. A little more details once we get to Friday night, but each member will be paired with a PGA player that is in contention in the Masters. The members player that finishes the Masters with the lowest score will win five cigars from me.

I will also have another contest in the weeks to come that will be Masters related as well. Still working on that one as we speak. Being a former PGA player and my love for the Masters, plus the pass usually gets started this time of the year, I found it fitting to relate the pass to the Masters Golf Tournament.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Jeff's (harely33) puts and takes have been approved for the pass. Thank you Jeff and well done considering this was your first pass. It was an honor to have you and pop your Cuban pass cherry.
> 
> *Carlos Fernandez Sublime (Take) / Carlos Fernandez Torp (Put)
> 2010 Bolivar Gold Medal (Take) / 2009 Montecristo #2 (Put)
> ...


Thad ---> 9405 5036 9930 0466 3068 82

Had to stop at CVS and get a battery for the hygrometer... not sure what the RH is, but with the 2 pillows, I assume it should be fine.

Thanks David!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

harley33 said:


> Thad ---> 9405 5036 9930 0466 3068 82
> 
> Had to stop at CVS and get a* battery for the hygrometer*... not sure what the RH is, but with the 2 pillows, I assume it should be fine.
> 
> Thanks David!


What? I just stopped at Walgreens near my office Monday morning before the box was shipped to put in a new battery. The battery that was in it was working, but I figured I'd install a new battery before sending out the pass. It was reading around 65% when I shipped it.

Well that sucks and I'm gonna go bitch at Walgreens today. Either way thank you Jeff for going the extra mile on the battery.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Woot! Woot!!

Here we go boys! First round starts tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh Thad....I believe you had a package arrive today sir?


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I just got home from a biz trip to Indianapolis tonight. I will peruse through the box over the lunch hour tomorrow and get it prepared to ship out. As long as I follow the rules as outlined do I need to get approval for puts and takes?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> I just got home from a biz trip to Indianapolis tonight. I will peruse through the box over the lunch hour tomorrow and get it prepared to ship out. As long as I follow the rules as outlined do I need to get approval for puts and takes?


Yes you will need to get approval for puts and takes. Everything should be outlined in the rules on how to send me your proposed puts and takes. You can PM them to me if you wish. No rush on getting it out, so take your time.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Hmmm, any news here?????

:ss


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Another great pass nice work gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

It is going out tomorrow. This is my first pass and it took me a little bit to catch up on the protocol. I was trying to trade a bunch of King Edwards from 1998 for the Behike.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> It is going out tomorrow. This is my first pass and it took me a little bit to catch up on the protocol. I was trying to trade a bunch of King Edwards from 1998 for the Behike.


Have your puts and takes squared away? Let's hear em!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I put a Party Lusi 2008, Hupp Conni 1 2008, a HdM Epicure No. 2 2010, a COH Sublime Custom Roll and a Juan Lopez No. 1 2010.

I took the Trinidad Colonial, Fernandez Custom Roll Topedo, and the Ramone Allones LE.


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice. I like your puts. They are all new to me except the HdM. Too bad it has a long way to go before I get it. I hope that Lusi is still there.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

As Thad mentioned his puts and takes have been completed. Jason now has the pass and is working on his puts and takes.

*Thad's Puts / Takes:*

08 Party Luis and 08 Upmann Connie 1 (put) / 11 Ramon Allones EL ( take)

10 JL No1 (put) / 10 Trini Colo (take)

2011 COH Sublime custom roll (put) / 10 Carlos Fernandez custom roll (take)

Hitchhiker: HdM Epicure No 2

Thanks Thad for jumping into this years pass and adding the hitch hiker!!!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice job Thad.
Dam I love getting excited about a pass but hate watching sticks disappear but love seeing new ones appear.


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah, I hear that. Hope there's some Cohiba-y goodness when my turn comes  I'm really looking forward to trying something new to my palate, whatever it is.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Got the puts and takes all squared away with David..

RyJ EL 04 $12 (take) / CoRo 06' $12 (put)

Partagas Lusi 08 $11 (take) / RA Extra 2011' $11 (put)

H Upmann Connie 08 $6.75 (take) / bolivar Royal Corona 10' $7.38 (put)

RA Celestial Finos 08 $14ish (take) / Trinidad Robusto T 10' $13.50 +RASCC 11' $4 (put)

CoH Custom $11.50 (take) / Cohiba Siglo IV 11' $12 (put)

Hitch Hiker Bolivar Petit Corona 11' $5.00


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Looking good. Now I am starting to understand what the heck this is about.... Nice work.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> Got the puts and takes all squared away with David..
> 
> RyJ EL 04 $12 (take) / CoRo 06' $12 (put)
> 
> ...


Thanks Jason and well done!!

Corey your up next!!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Awesome stack of smokes you added Jason. To think this thing really is just getting started.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

This is on the way Thor!

420 57106 9405 5036 9930 0492 6131 52


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Sounds good, I'll be on the lookout for it.



KcJason1 said:


> This is on the way Thor!
> 
> 420 57106 9405 5036 9930 0492 6131 52


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

The box arrived today. I'll work on my puts and takes tonight and hopefully get it on its way tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Anyone hear from David? I sent my puts and takes to him on Tuesday but haven't heard back from him. I see he hasn't had any activity since Sunday.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Son Of Thor said:


> Anyone hear from David? I sent my puts and takes to him on Tuesday but haven't heard back from him. I see he hasn't had any activity since Sunday.


Damn Corey sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. I was waiting on your PM, but never got an email stating I got one from you. Guess that option does not work any longer? No big deal. Let me look over your PM tonight and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

No problem David, I just saw you hadn't had any activity since the day before. I just noticed the no notification by email today too, I didn't get one either for my last PM.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Corey's puts and takes for the pass have been approved. Well done and I hope you enjoy the sticks you picked up!

Take QDO Corona - $6.10 / Put 2009 Cohiba Sig II - $8.36

Take Ramon Allones EL - $12.00 / Put 2004 RyJ Hermosa no. 2 - $12.00

Take Monte no. 2 - $10.00 / Put 2010 PL Encantos - $11.20

Take Cohiba Robusto - $12.00 / Put 2010 PL Regalias De Londres - $12.00

Matt (SoCaloMatt) your on deck and Corey will be sending the pass to you. The cigar list is updated, so take a look and send me your proposed puts and takes!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

:banana::hungry::rockon:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Pass received. PM sent to David. The humidity in the case was reading a bit high (72%). Should I replace one of the pillows with a 65% boveda pack?


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> Pass received. PM sent to David. The humidity in the case was reading a bit high (72%). Should I replace one of the pillows with a 65% boveda pack?


Id say put in a 60% given how hot it is outside.
matt i would PM david elsewhere or i will tell him when i chat with him next.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

apollyon9515 said:


> Id say put in a 60% given how hot it is outside.
> matt i would PM david elsewhere or i will tell him when i chat with him next.


Dont have any 60% packs, just 65%. I'll pull a pillow out and put one of those in its place.

Got in touch with David and have everything okayed and good to go. My puts/takes:

Take:
2009 H Upmann Magnum 48 (LE)
2010 Bolivar Royal Corona ($7.45)

Put:
2008 Mag 46 (7.08 )
2009 Bolivar Gold Medal ($9.35)

Will PM for address and get the bird in the air today or tomorrow.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Dont have any 60% packs, just 65%. I'll pull a pillow out and put one of those in its place.
> 
> Got in touch with David and have everything okayed and good to go. My puts/takes:
> 
> ...


Thanks Matt for everything! You will be sending to John (Reino), will PM you his address.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Matt,

Your PM's are full. Addy is correct in my profile.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

lane:

9405 5036 9930 0025 0791 96


Hitchhiker added: PSP2


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

So where are we in the pass? This thread's been awful quiet for a while....


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Pass is flying to Apollyon9515.
DC 9405 5036 9930 0037 1111 12


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

I think we are missing quite few puts and takes. Seeing a bunch of DC numbers is not as much fun as sticks.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Vwluv10338 said:


> I think we are missing quite few puts and takes. Seeing a bunch of DC numbers is not as much fun as sticks.


my bad. You are absolutely correct sir.

puts- VR Famosos 08 & RyJ Escudo
takes ERdM Choix Supreme & Monte GE


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Sweet hopefully that RyJ is still there when it gets to me :clap2:


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Received the pass from Apollyon9515. I will submit puts and takes to David and try to get it back out on Monday :smoke:


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey folks I spoke to David recently because I have to drop out of the pass. In short Im going to be on a two month out of country visit to see my wifes family in Portugal for July and August and my mail is being held until I return in late August. When I signed up I figured it would be here in NY sooner and did not think it would be an issue. So Pass will skip me and looks like it will go to CKAY from Peter (PJD). I will email Peter just to confirm and my sincere apologies to all....


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

protekk said:


> Hey folks I spoke to David recently because I have to drop out of the pass. In short Im going to be on a two month out of country visit to see my wifes family in Portugal for July and August and my mail is being held until I return in late August. When I signed up I figured it would be here in NY sooner and did not think it would be an issue. So Pass will skip me and looks like it will go to CKAY from Peter (PJD). I will email Peter just to confirm and my sincere apologies to all....


That is unfortunate you must drop out.. But your going to frickin Spain... Better turn a lot of CC's into ash! Haha


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Takes and puts approved and the pass will be back on the road tomorrow!

2008 Monte Sublime (put)/2011 RA Extra EL (take)
2007 Trini Ingenios (put)/2004 RyJ EL (take)
2008 CoRo (put)/2010 Juan Lopez #1 (take)
2004 Montecristo #4 - Hitchhiker


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

umm surprise surprise. Either I got the pass or the bestest bomb EVAR!!!



wasn't expecting it at all. need to figure out some puts and takes!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

so everything in the black in the right column is up for grabs in this pass?

edit: ack, looks like it hasn't been update for the last set. no 04 ryj el for me


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> That is unfortunate you must drop out.. But your going to frickin Spain... Better turn a lot of CC's into ash! Haha


I know a lot of Portuguese folk that might take exception there :dance:

Great Pass gents, wish I could have participated this year.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

aea6574 said:


> I know a lot of Portuguese folk that might take exception there :dance:
> 
> Great Pass gents, wish I could have participated this year.
> 
> Best regards, Tony


I am pretty sure my wife would have something to say about that hahaha!! It's all good, except the fact I can't participate. Loving Portugal though, great food, great wine and great cigars as usual!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> so everything in the black in the right column is up for grabs in this pass?
> 
> edit: ack, looks like it hasn't been update for the last set. no 04 ryj el for me


Will fix that sir!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Jason your good to go. If you don't get a response from a PM here, try me at the other crib.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Thanks, David. My main home CPU isn't charging/ taking power, so I'm trying to do this on the phone/ iPad which isn't all the user friendly. 

Btw- did someone get skipped in the pass? Or the main question is who gets it next?


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Well it looks like I'm up


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Vwluv10338 said:


> Well it looks like I'm up


ok the heat wave looks like its finally going to break and we can get this show back on the road!

Eric you ready for some sticks at the end of the week?


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm always ready.


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

This needs more pics. Let me just tell you this box smells fantastic


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

My trades were 11 BHK 52 for monte sublime, 97 boli inmenesa for the 07 raj el and a 11 punch punch for the vr famosos


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Vwluv10338 said:


> This needs more pics. Let me just tell you this box smells fantastic


Thanks Eric. Sheet is up to date and ready to go!



bigslowrock said:


> My trades were 11 BHK 52 for monte sublime, 97 boli inmenesa for the 07 raj el and a 11 punch punch for the vr famosos


Thanks Jason!


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Lot of good looking smokes in there!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Eric's puts and takes have been approved.

MAG 46 (08) take / VR Famosos (11) put
Boli Inmensia (97) take / LGC #1 (99) put
Monte 4 (04) take / Punch Corona (99) put
Trinidad EL 07 take / Monte GE 2010 put
Party Serie P take / Party 898 (09) put

Well done on the takes and puts Eric. Enjoy the cigars!!

Julian the pass will now be coming to you as discussed with Jim. I'll update the list later today and you can send me your proposed puts and takes when you get time. Thank you.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

wow 5 trades! Eric got his money worth out the shipping  nice work


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

I just got in from work and found that the pass has arrived. I'll take a quick look and make sure everything has arrived in good condition and then will work on puts and takes.


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

OK. Lets give these a whirl. 

(t) '10 Trinidad Robo T / (p) '01 Cohiba Lancero
(t) '99 RyJ Ex 4 / (p) 05 Juan Lopez #1
(t) '11 CoRo / (p) RA Allones Extra
Hitcher - '10 Boli RC bandless*

And who taped a pube in the packing tape?! :nono:


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

bigmanfromou said:


> OK. Lets give these a whirl.
> 
> (t) '10 Trinidad Robo T / (p) '01 Cohiba Lancero
> (t) '99 RyJ Ex 4 / (p) 05 Juan Lopez #1
> ...


Hey hey now with the accusations. Knowing my house there is a good chance that came from a dog. :kicknuts:

:lol:


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

bigmanfromou said:


> OK. Lets give these a whirl.
> 
> (t) '10 Trinidad Robo T / (p) '01 Cohiba Lancero
> (t) '99 RyJ Ex 4 / (p) 05 Juan Lopez #1
> ...


Lol... Pube hitch hiker priceless!!!!

01' cola? My mouth is watering! And the RA shouldn't last long.. Think this is the 3rd in the pass. Lol


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

bigmanfromou said:


> OK. Lets give these a whirl.
> 
> (t) '10 Trinidad Robo T / (p) '01 Cohiba Lancero
> (t) '99 RyJ Ex 4 / (p) 05 Juan Lopez #1
> ...


Thanks Julian!

Can you shoot me a PM with the estimated values for your puts? When you get time.

So is the whole box contaminated now because of the pube? Lol.


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

LOL....no the pube is around layers 4 and 5 of tape on the top. It just struck me funny. It also could be a beard hair, if their beard is long and coarse enough. 

I'll shoot you that PM now, Dave.


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

Dave, are we good to on on this?


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

Has anyone heard from Dave? I see he hasn't logged in since Thursday morning.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

bigmanfromou said:


> Has anyone heard from Dave? I see he hasn't logged in since Thursday morning.


He has his hands full other places.. I believe he has said numerous times to contact him there since he is more likely to see it and be able to respond faster.


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

KcJason1 said:


> He has his hands full other places.. I believe he has said numerous times to contact him there since he is more likely to see it and be able to respond faster.


His notifications must be acting up again. I sent a PM on the day it was requested...aaaand that was it.


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

OK. 3 pm's later and I've yet to hear a yea nor nay from Dave. I really don't wish to hold this up any longer. Should I just send on to the next person? I don't just want to assume.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Give it a few more days, I've sent him an e-mail.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

He's on vacation this week.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

bigmanfromou said:


> OK. 3 pm's later and I've yet to hear a yea nor nay from Dave. I really don't wish to hold this up any longer. Should I just send on to the next person? I don't just want to assume.


Julius I just got back to your PM. You are more than good to go.

I also apologize to everyone involved. My hands have been full with other items and I was on vacation last week.

Also, if you need to reach me, shoot me an email at [email protected] or you can contact me at my other house.


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

My apologies all. After all of that, I had week long interview marathon. I'm finally squared away with a new job in Ohio.  I also had to literally dig my coolers out of my moving boxes (yes I'm a mess). 

This will be underway tomorrow.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Did this ever get sent out? I think I am next on the list but haven't seen the package come my way yet...


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

Negative. It did not until today. Work had me tied up and I haven't even had a chance to get back on the forums. 

It's been sent out, I PM'ed tripp the DC and will PM Dave. 

I also tossed in a few more hitchers for the delay.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

bigmanfromou said:


> Negative. It did not until today. Work had me tied up and I haven't even had a chance to get back on the forums.
> 
> It's been sent out, I PM'ed tripp the DC and will PM Dave.
> 
> I also tossed in a few more hitchers for the delay.


Thanks Julian!


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I received the package today. I am going to take a look at the cigar list and will submit my puts and takes to Starbuck asap.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

TrippMc4 said:


> I received the package today. I am going to take a look at the cigar list and will submit my puts and takes to Starbuck asap.


Thanks Tripp. List is up to date and ready to go.


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

I received the pass here today and will have an idea sometime tomorrow what I'd like to do. RH holding steady at 70%. There are a bunch in there I've never sampled and that have been pretty high on my list to try.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

PJD said:


> I received the pass here today and will have an idea sometime tomorrow what I'd like to do. RH holding steady at 70%. There are a bunch in there I've never sampled and that have been pretty high on my list to try.


Sounds good. Just send me a PM with your puts/takes when you get an idea. I also need a value for your puts as well.


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

Before I do, can you update with Tripp's puts and takes?


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Where we at?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

This site really needs to update it's PM system.

Those left in the pass, I will PM you tomorrow with a link to my site where you can reach me each minute of the day and receive an email as well.


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

I have the pass here safe and sound, RH holding nicely. I'm still waiting to get the updates from Tripp's puts and takes. I PM'd David before Hurricane Sandy hit and am waiting to hear back on how best to proceed. There are three in there that I'm really looking forward to taking but I'm trying to figure out how to make up the value with a larger number of less-valuable sticks (a lot of run-of-the-mill production cigars) and want to make sure it's fair to those downstream from me.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

PJD said:


> I have the pass here safe and sound, RH holding nicely. I'm still waiting to get the updates from Tripp's puts and takes. I PM'd David before Hurricane Sandy hit and am waiting to hear back on how best to proceed. There are three in there that I'm really looking forward to taking but I'm trying to figure out how to make up the value with a larger number of less-valuable sticks (a lot of run-of-the-mill production cigars) and want to make sure it's fair to those downstream from me.


Peter the sheet is updated.

I also sent you a PM on how to reach me for your puts and takes.

Thanks!


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

OK, this is done on my side. My puts/takes:
T: 2008 CoRo -- P: 2008 Party Lusitania
T: Party 8-9-8 -- P: LCG Medaille D'or #2
T: Siglo VI -- P: 2011 Monte 2 and 2009 Upmann #2.

I also changed out the burned-out battery in the hygrometer. RH is holding rock-solid at 65%. 
That Lusi is from a box of 10 that are pure heaven. I'm guarding the last remaining few. The Upmann #2 could use another year, based on the last one I had from that box back in August. But even then it was pretty yummy. It will improve. The Monte 2 is about a year old and still my favourite day-to-day smoke. I wish I had 10 boxes of 'em. Everything stored at 61-62%, somewhere between 63 and 68 degrees, and while in my house, the box stayed in the 65 degree cellar.

There are two positively scrumptious looking BHKs (52 and 54) in there that I wish I could have traded for, but honestly I don't have anywhere near enough trade bait for those lovelies. Maybe someday I'll get a chance to try one -- Too rich for my blood these days!


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

Protekk -- it's headed your way. Please PM me for a DC number if you wish. Probably will get there in 2 days, tops.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

PJD said:


> Protekk -- it's headed your way. Please PM me for a DC number if you wish. Probably will get there in 2 days, tops.


Sounds good ThanksPeter. I will be waiting...patiently


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Looks like the pass came my way. Mike you didn't receive it yet right? I'll ship it out on Saturday as I am traveling early in the AM for the holidays.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

it lives!


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

ckay said:


> Looks like the pass came my way. Mike you didn't receive it yet right? I'll ship it out on Saturday as I am traveling early in the AM for the holidays.


Hey Chris~~~ Just FYI. I had dropped out because I would not be here during the summer months and I thought I would miss it. Id be happy to participate but it is not necessary so I guess you should probably just ship it to whoever is next on the list. I am pretty sure it is Andrew (ASTRIPP). Have a great holiday!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Sounds good, thanks for the update. I will shoot a PM to David and see if he's up for a little detour.

Take/Put:

Behike 54 / 2008 Monte Sublime & 2009 HdM Epicure Especial
RA 2011 / 1998 Bolivar Corona Extra


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

sounds good Chris


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Can someone PM me David's email? He hasn't responded to my message.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Shot David an E-mail. Couple of puffers were nice enough to PM David at another board, and he still hasn't checked in here. This is getting old and I'm about to ship it off. It's been a month that this has been on hold.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey Chris~~~If it helps any just go ahead and ship to astripp, definately dont worry about it going to me.~~Mike


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

protekk said:


> Hey Chris~~~If it helps any just go ahead and ship to astripp, definately dont worry about it going to me.~~Mike


Mike, wish it were that. I need his approval on the put/take as well.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

ckay said:


> Shot David an E-mail. Couple of puffers were nice enough to PM David at another board, and he still hasn't checked in here. This is getting old and I'm about to ship it off. It's been a month that this has been on hold.


Chris I received your email and replied within a couple hours. I never heard back from you.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

1. Protekk
2. cKay
3. astripp
4. Mike91lx
5. HydroRaven

Gents - we'll take this to email and wrap this up. I'm pretty sure I have all of your emails as well.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Still waiting to hear from Chris. No response to his email after two weeks.


----------

